

Online payment integration does not have to suck. - robee
http://getwillet.com

======
grigory
Looks good guys! Congratulations to founders on going live with the site!

I'd love to try this out, but a facebook login wall is preventing me from
doing so. I personally don't have an account, but I can see others not wanting
to connect their facebook accounts with their businesses.

~~~
zabeth24
We're considering allowing users to have a Willet account (ie. new user name
and pw). Aren't people sick of having so many logins these days? That was part
of the incentive to use FB - keep things simple!

~~~
grigory
I personally don't mind creating an account for a service I find valuable.
Especially if it's going to be dealing with money. In that case, I would
rather create a dedicated account than rely on some external party.

I think when you're talking about a payment integration system, having to
create an account is not what will stop "sellers", as you call them, from
signing up. It's probably different for end users though.

~~~
zabeth24
Fair enough. I'll bump this to the front of the feature queue!

------
DickiesThread
What is the limit for spending based on? Like in the Apple iTunes store I have
my credit card info registered and can purchase freely. Not sure I understand?

~~~
zabeth24
Willet works the same way. Spend away until you reach $3 of purchases, then
you enter a credit card at this point. We securely store your credit card info
in our digital vault. When you reach your limit again, we'll run your credit
card and email you a receipt!

------
reso
Interesting that there have been so many payments start-ups in the last few
years. Maybe these guys are the ones who will finally get it right.

~~~
zabeth24
That's what we're aiming to do!

------
maxhack
Nice! How you deal with the risk involved with letting willet users' customers
run up a tab? Or am I not understanding this correctly...

~~~
wolever
Most content has a marginal cost of almost zero (eg, apps, music, etc)… So the
only real “risk” is lost sales (ie, people who would have purchased if they
weren't able to steal it). But IMO it's unlikely that there are many people
who would rather go to the effort of stealing content which they could get for
~$1.

(full disclosure: I'm a friend of the Willet devs)

~~~
jtregunna
Funny, I recall billing one of my last clients significantly more than almost
zero to develop an app for them. Apps cost real money to build, and real money
to maintain.

~~~
wolever
Sorry, I'm not sure I understand the context of your comment.

Are you pointing out that the upfront cost of digital content is high?
Because, if that's the case, I entirely agree. I'm simply saying that the
marginal cost of digital goods is close to zero, so theft of such goods is
only a problem if it's done in lieu of purchasing them.

------
mrmch
Wow, the site design has come a long way since the last time I took a look.

Really nice guys, I'm digging the new UX.

~~~
fraserharris
Thanks Matt

------
dannyA
I think psychologically people like to pay small amounts, kinda like SAAS but
on a micro scale, taken to the extreme.

~~~
zabeth24
Yeah, most people don't see 'spare change' as 'real money', funnily enough.

------
puls
Taking 10%? Making developers wait for you to cut a check?

I guess it's better than Apple's terms, but still.

~~~
fraserharris
We aggregate small payments (5c - $3) without any upfront or monthly fees and
no invasive signup process. Its a much better deal than you can get from
virtual currencies because the tab makes converting users much easier!

Waiting for a check is the norm because there are (unfortunately) costs
involved in sending money. $100 is not too difficult to make for even a small
app.

------
davvilla
Sounds promising, can't wait to see what people use this for

------
pook1e
Looks great! Really looking forward to see how it's used.

------
zabeth24
Cofounders are here and in chat (<http://getwillet.com/getstarted>) ready for
your questions!

------
andrewcross
Yay! I can make money without PayPal taking a big cut.

~~~
zabeth24
Exactly! Furthermore, you can charge small amounts. Look at all of the success
of the mobile app stores and in-app payments. YOU CAN DO THIS ONLINE NOW!

------
CosmicShadow
I love the South Park reference!

------
chunernuner
WILLET WILLET WILLET!!!

